# Is an ATV Legal to use for commercial parking lots sidewalks?



## bcbrouwer (Oct 25, 2010)

I did some research, but still didn't find what I was looking for. As the title suggests, wondering if it is legal to use an atv to plow the walks of a commercial parking lot, no public road use. Technically its private property, so I assume its ok. just wondering what others know or have found out. also, i have CGL for my business, do I need to add insuracne to the atv for legal purposes? thanks


----------



## Cyber36 (Jan 29, 2010)

The machine needs to be registered, licensed, & insured. That makes it legal......


----------



## Cyber36 (Jan 29, 2010)

Oops...I see your from Canada. Not sure what the laws are up there. maybe somebody else can answer?


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Not sure why not, other than it wouldn't work on a lot of any size.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

bcbrouwer;1496587 said:


> I did some research, but still didn't find what I was looking for. As the title suggests, wondering if it is legal to use an atv to plow the walks of a commercial parking lot, no public road use. Technically its private property, so I assume its ok. just wondering what others know or have found out. also, i have CGL for my business, do I need to add insuracne to the atv for legal purposes? thanks


Why wouldn't it be legal?You're not on a public road,therefore in my way of thinking it's no different than a shovel.

My backup plan B is always ''It's easier to ask for forgiveness,than it is for permission.''


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

bcbrouwer;1496587 said:


> I did some research, but still didn't find what I was looking for. As the title suggests, wondering if it is legal to use an atv to plow the walks of a commercial parking lot, no public road use. Technically its private property, so I assume its ok. just wondering what others know or have found out. also, i have CGL for my business, do I need to add insuracne to the atv for legal purposes? thanks


Why wouldn't it be legal?You're not on a public road,therefore in my way of thinking it's no different than a shovel.

My backup plan B is always ''It's easier to ask for forgiveness,than it is for permission.''


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

We use ours on private property with no issues. It's just another piece of equipment. Thumbs Up


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

FYI, I am not a legal expert and only will offer what we do. We purchase snow plow licences for all snow plow and I underscore all snow plow equipment where required. In addition all equipment in our operation is insured for liability purposes. We have used compact tractors, rtv's, and skidsteer / toolcat type equipment on both private and public walks without any legal difficulties. Our townships do have weight restrictions that we need to comply with on sidewalks.


----------



## bcbrouwer (Oct 25, 2010)

great, thanks guys. for now it is a relatively inexpensive way to do walks, plus I can add an ATV salter for more efficiency.


----------



## bullseye (Dec 13, 2009)

I have been plowin for a few years now and have had zero issues .......and here in Alberta anyway...as long as you are providing a service (NOT FOOLING AROUND)....you can plow snow with a quad. I believe it falls into the same category as skid steers and small tractors used for snow removal.
I would proably try to install a flashing orange light ..so to help to be seen. Anything to help in looking more professional and business-like !!


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

bullseye;1502406 said:


> as long as you are providing a service (NOT FOOLING AROUND)....you can plow snow with a quad. I believe it falls into the same category as skid steers and small tractors used for snow removal.


The analogy brings to mind the idea of fooling around having fun with skid steers and small tractors.


----------



## Shop's Lawn (Nov 9, 2008)

We drive all over town with our atv doing sidewalks, cleaning up along buildings and so on. We mounted a strobe from the rack about 2 feet high. As long as your driver is not doing donuts or going really fast around town I think they wont say much!


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Shop's Lawn;1507324 said:


> We drive all over town with our atv doing sidewalks, cleaning up along buildings and so on. We mounted a strobe from the rack about 2 feet high. As long as your driver is not doing donuts or going really fast around town I think they wont say much!


very well put

My ATV is just like my Tractors Title in my business As long its getting used for work in a business They cant say a word Cops try and there times We get tickets but its always drop before court


----------



## bullseye (Dec 13, 2009)

Off topic BUT kind of relates ............

At our "farm show" today picked up a rechargeable LED Road Flare Kit.... waterproof and crushproof...shaped like a puck and have 16 leds that can flash in 9 different patterns. Magnetic backs to stick to any thing metal. Visible to 1/2 mile. Plan on using them on the quad ....for when doing commerical plowing with my ATV !! I should be seen with these on !! Thumbs Up


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

bullseye;1511859 said:


> Off topic BUT kind of relates ............
> 
> At our "farm show" today picked up a rechargeable LED Road Flare Kit.... waterproof and crushproof...shaped like a puck and have 16 leds that can flash in 9 different patterns. Magnetic backs to stick to any thing metal. Visible to 1/2 mile. Plan on using them on the quad ....for when doing commerical plowing with my ATV !! I should be seen with these on !! Thumbs Up


seen those are they bright I looking at them for same things


----------

